# Tee Booking System



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice and simple - created a poll at the request of poster 

Do you prefer a tee booking system at your club 

Do you have one but prefer not to have one


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

I've voted based on my previous club and the reason I left it!


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Close the poll, 4 votes and no one likes a TBS.:thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

What is not to like, no queuing up waiting for the sheet, no tipping up for a bounce game in the hope the tee aint busy. 

Only dinosaurs and backward thinking clubs don't want it.

Edit to add - If I was looking at visiting a course, both equal price, similar quality and distance from home id be more inclined to play the one I can book online at rather than have to phone for a time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			What is not to like, no queuing up waiting for the sheet, no tipping up for a bounce game in the hope the tee aint busy. 

*Only dinosaurs and backward thinking clubs don't want it.*

Click to expand...

No need for those sort of comments is there.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2014)

We have one, I like it, I find it useful for my needs.
Simples


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Wouldn't be without it.

See how different approaches suit different people, I don't have endless time to play golf so knowing when I'm teeing off is a big bonus.

If I had more time I would probably be less bothered. The way it is set up works perfectly at my place though, nobody I've met complains about it......


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

Great a whole new thread on booking sytems.

I'd be surpries if the pole isnt at least 2 to 1 in favour of a tee booking sysytem


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No need for those sort of comments is there.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Does it offend you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Why? Does it offend you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does - just because some courses use a different system doesn't mean they are "dinosaurs" or "backward thinking" 

It adds nothing to the discussion and is nothing but a cheap shot.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Out of curiosity, all those who like the system.....

How often are you not able to get a game when you fancy one?  ie short notice on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it does - just because some courses use a different system doesn't mean they are "dinosaurs" or "backward thinking" 

It adds nothing to the discussion and is nothing but a cheap shot.
		
Click to expand...

Not a cheap shot, it's my opinion. If you don't want opinions don't ask for them in polls and threads.

Simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Not a cheap shot, it's my opinion. If you don't want opinions don't ask for them in polls and threads.

Simple.
		
Click to expand...

You can give an opinion without being offensive towards clubs and people.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Out of curiosity, all those who like the system.....

How often are you not able to get a game when you fancy one?  ie short notice on a Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Bad example as Saturday morning is medal day so it is always busy, but short notice is a bit difficult.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Bad example as Saturday morning is medal day so it is always busy, *but short notice is a bit difficult*.
		
Click to expand...

Not at my club it isn't


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can give an opinion without being offensive towards clubs and people.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you offended? Are you a dinosaur or backward thinking?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2014)

I can appreciate both sides of the argument. From my point of view, I only get to play at weekends and like to get out early so as I can spend the afternoon with my wife. That way I get to play golf every weekend. If I do not get to play early, golf ends up taking up most of the day as there is no time to do anything before a round and little time after either. On that basis, I would be happy with whatever system lets me play golf at the time I want to play. I am not a dinosaur, I can use online booking systems but past experience has led me to believe that the times I want to play book up almost as soon as they are released. On that basis, no system suits me better as I know that I can turn up a little before the time I want to play and get out within 10 or 20 minutes. If there was a booking system and I could not get a tee time until 10 or 11 oclock I would play less golf and have to question the value of my membership.

If I was visiting a course, however, the roles are reversed. I would want to know that I was going to get a round if I was at an away course. 

So, to me, booking systems are worse for me as a member but better for me as a guest. As we are a members club with no pay and play at the weekends, there seems little need for a booking system.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Out of curiosity, all those who like the system.....

How often are you not able to get a game when you fancy one?  ie short notice on a Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

I never have to worry as I book in advance


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I never have to worry as I book in advance 

Click to expand...

That really is a pointless answer and adds nothing to the debate.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not at my club it isn't  

Click to expand...

I'll give an example as why it works very well at mine.

Wednesday is midweek medal day, when we didn't use the online system you tipped up and waited your turn, I finish on a Wed at half 4 so it was pot luck me getting out before 6 on some weeks, rushed to the club with a sandwich etc etc, you get the picture. Now you book a time and you get out at your time.

On the short notice front, rarely can i tip up at the club and not get out unless I want to be on my own.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Why are you offended? Are you a dinosaur or backward thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I am neither so find it offensive when someones suggest our membership are dinosaurs and our club is "backwards in thinking " just because we have a different system 

You prefer your system and think it is better for your club - excellent - no issues what so ever with that and have no need to be offensive about your club or members because they have a different method. Try and do the same


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I can appreciate both sides of the argument. From my point of view, I only get to play at weekends and like to get out early so as I can spend the afternoon with my wife. That way I get to play golf every weekend. If I do not get to play early, golf ends up taking up most of the day as there is no time to do anything before a round and little time after either. On that basis, I would be happy with whatever system lets me play golf at the time I want to play. I am not a dinosaur, I can use online booking systems but past experience has led me to believe that the times I want to play book up almost as soon as they are released. On that basis, no system suits me better as I know that I can turn up a little before the time I want to play and get out within 10 or 20 minutes. *If there was a booking system and I could not get a tee time until 10 or 11 oclock I would play less golf and have to question the value of my membership.
*
If I was visiting a course, however, the roles are reversed. I would want to know that I was going to get a round if I was at an away course. 

So, to me, booking systems are worse for me as a member but better for me as a guest. As we are a members club with no pay and play at the weekends, there seems little need for a booking system.
		
Click to expand...

What stops you getting the time you want?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I never have to worry as I book in advance 

Click to expand...

OK, to change the question slightly, how often do you get the time that you want to play, especially at peak times. Lets say you wanted to play at 9.00 on a Saturday morning, how quick off the mark do you need to be to get that time.

Not trying to points score or anything on this, really am interested as all I hear are negative stories about booking tee times and would like to hear if it is as bad as the stories have me believe or whether it is all exageration. Also, are you competing with non members for tee times or is it members only at weekends,.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 9, 2014)

If you rocked up at our place on a Saturday morning then it's likely that you wouldn't play, there are so many swindles and groups that they course is packed. Just turning up would never get you out in 10/20mins unless you knew the group that was about to tee off and they let you join them.

The slots we have on the system are booked solid on Saturday morning!


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I am neither so find it offensive when someones suggest our membership are dinosaurs and our club is "backwards in thinking " just because we have a different system 

You prefer your system and think it is better for your club - excellent - no issues what so ever with that and have no need to be offensive about your club or members because they have a different method. Try and do the same
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what I posted, go read it again.


----------



## jchubs (Dec 9, 2014)

Very useful. I can't understand why anyone wouldn't like it or want a tee booking system. Online versions are also very handy as you can look at your leisure at any time of the day. 

Nice to see some clubs getting modern also!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			I'll give an example as why it works very well at mine.

Wednesday is midweek medal day, when we didn't use the online system you tipped up and waited your turn, I finish on a Wed at half 4 so it was pot luck me getting out before 6 on some weeks, rushed to the club with a sandwich etc etc, you get the picture. Now you book a time and you get out at your time.

On the short notice front, rarely can i tip up at the club and not get out unless I want to be on my own.
		
Click to expand...

And a similar example at my previous club........

It takes 50 minutes to drive there after work if there are no holdups. Very often there is a lot of traffic, if I book a time and get stuck it means that a) I miss my time and don't get a game and b) a no show goes against my name.

If there was no booking I could still get there and go out a bit later.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			That really is a pointless answer and adds nothing to the debate.
		
Click to expand...

 no, I book sat and sunday every week and once we decide what day we are playing I cancel one slot, And If I want a short notice game i juts look online and see whats free.


----------



## jchubs (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			What is not to like, no queuing up waiting for the sheet, no tipping up for a bounce game in the hope the tee aint busy. 

Only dinosaurs and backward thinking clubs don't want it.

Edit to add - If I was looking at visiting a course, both equal price, similar quality and distance from home id be more inclined to play the one I can book online at rather than have to phone for a time.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with all of this!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			What stops you getting the time you want?
		
Click to expand...

Someone else booking them would be the general reason. At the moment I get out around 9.00 every week. If there is a booking system that may not happen. As per my previous post, it may be that my opinion is tainted by the various horror stories I have been fed (normally about tee times being released mid morning during the week and those that do not have to work booking all the prime spots within minutes). 

Perfectly happy to change my point of view if the reality does not match the impression given but my club does have bookings for some comps and the times between 8 and 10 are gone in minutes (and that involves turning up or phoning in to book)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			no, I book sat and sunday every week and once we decide what day we are playing I cancel one slot, And If I want a short notice game i juts look online and see whats free.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is what most clubs would consider to be abusing the system. Why not book a slot every day just to cover all your bases


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

GB72 said:



			OK, to change the question slightly, how often do you get the time that you want to play, especially at peak times. Lets say you wanted to play at 9.00 on a Saturday morning, how quick off the mark do you need to be to get that time.

Not trying to points score or anything on this, really am interested as all I hear are negative stories about booking tee times and would like to hear if it is as bad as the stories have me believe or whether it is all exageration. Also, are you competing with non members for tee times or is it members only at weekends,.
		
Click to expand...

I've said it before.......

The system can be used any number of ways. Having seen the way it is set up at mine any problems sit with the way the club has chosen to use it rather than just having a booking system in place!

I can only really play early Saturday mornings (comp day) and haven't missed out all year. No booking specific tee times for comps though, enter the comp in a time frame (7-8, after 7, before 4pm etc etc) and it's drawn.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Thats not what I posted, go read it again.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'm not a dinosaur and my club is not backward in thinking because we don't want a tee booking system - the club works fine every day without a tee booking system and see no need for it - so please don't post offensive remarks towards those members or clubs who feel that way.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			And a similar example at my previous club........

It takes 50 minutes to drive there after work if there are no holdups. Very often there is a lot of traffic, if I book a time and get stuck it means that a) I miss my time and don't get a game and b) a no show goes against my name.

If there was no booking I could still get there and go out a bit later.
		
Click to expand...

Pro's and cons for both, my own feeling and experience from the 3 clubs ive been a member at is the online system is miles better, I do understand your own thinking to be fair, I would add though if traffic is the problem maybe you should leave earlier or book a time that suits the journey better


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I think that is what most clubs would consider to be abusing the system. Why not book a slot every day just to cover all your bases  

Click to expand...

How is that? I cancel the slot in good time for others to book, the owner can see who's book what. Abusing the sytem is having your mate rock up at 7:30 and put half a dozen balls in the chute for the rest of the gang.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

We have a suggestion book, and have never had a member suggest a TBS. I have no problem with those that want one at their Club, but don't presume to know what is good for all Clubs. We are not dinosaurs, and the Club is not backward thinking. Size of the membership suggests we are doing something right.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'm not a dinosaur and my club is not backward in thinking because we don't want a tee booking system - the club works fine every day without a tee booking system and see no need for it - so please don't post offensive remarks towards those members or clubs who feel that way.
		
Click to expand...

Has your club ever voted on it? If so what was the reasons to not have it.

If clubs don't want to modernise then thats up to them but my opinion stands, if it offends then im sorry they find my opinion offensive.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 9, 2014)

Firstly let me say that I only get to play weekends.

At my club if you want a last minute (bounce) game - forget about it, it's so popular/busy that you have zero chance.  There are competitions (of sorts) every weekend so an online system is perfect to see when they are and book accordingly.  

I like booking a specific time at my convenience during my working week once I've discussed the options with my PP.  I don't want have to phone the club, ask what tee times are free, then phone my mate and see whats suits, then phone the club again to book.

During the summer when I joined, if my choice was between two clubs and one did and one didn't have an online booking system - I'd have chosen the one that did.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Someone else booking them would be the general reason. At the moment I get out around 9.00 every week. If there is a booking system that may not happen. As per my previous post, it may be that my opinion is tainted by the various horror stories I have been fed (normally about tee times being released mid morning during the week and those that do not have to work booking all the prime spots within minutes). 

Perfectly happy to change my point of view if the reality does not match the impression given but my club does have bookings for some comps and the times between 8 and 10 are gone in minutes (and that involves turning up or phoning in to book)
		
Click to expand...

My club release the Saturday medal on a Tuesday at 7pm, all times up 9am are gone by 7.05. I always get out before 9am even if Im late in booking as I always go on the waiting list and have always had someone pull out of their slot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Has your club ever voted on it? If so what was the reasons to not have it.

If clubs don't want to modernise then thats up to them but my opinion stands, if it offends then im sorry they find my opinion offensive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - they felt there was no reason to change as the no booking system was what the membership felt was right - new and old 

It doesn't make us "dinosaurs" or "backward thinking" and any less "modern" than any other club


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			We have a suggestion book, and have never had a member suggest a TBS. I have no problem with those that want one at their Club, but don't presume to know what is good for all Clubs. We are not dinosaurs, and the Club is not backward thinking. Size of the membership suggests we are doing something right.
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting that Rich, if no one wants change and everyone is happy with what you have then I can't disagree, all I would add is that if it's been asked for and voted on and the members vote NO then my opinion based on experience would be different.


----------



## drewster (Dec 9, 2014)

As it stands, i'm the sole voter for option 4 but it'll never happen !!!


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes - they felt there was no reason to change as the no booking system was what the membership felt was right - new and old 

It doesn't make us "dinosaurs" or "backward thinking" and *any less "modern" than any other club*

Click to expand...

I would beg to differ, I can book online at my club right now if i want, can you?

Do you never buy any goods online? Book holidays/flights etc online? That is the modern way is it not?


----------



## Keeno (Dec 9, 2014)

We have one which works very well.  Every 3rd time cannot be booked and are available on a first come first serve basis.


I wouldn't join a club that never had an online booking service.  I don't have that many spare hours in the day and need to plan accordingly.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 9, 2014)

We have a simple system, members can book two weeks in advance weekend mornings are members only.

Local course installed a ball chute, really do not like the sound of that a few guys joined our place after a couple of weeks waiting over an hour after arrival to tee off


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			How is that? I cancel the slot in good time for others to book, the owner can see who's book what. Abusing the sytem is having your mate rock up at 7:30 and put half a dozen balls in the chute for the rest of the gang.
		
Click to expand...

 Your owner might be happy, but can't see a members club being happy with that abuse of the system. I would have thought someone that cancels a booking every week, would be given short shrift for being so selfish.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			We have a simple system, members can book two weeks in advance weekend mornings are members only.

*Local course installed a ball chute, really do not like the sound of that a few guys joined our place after a couple of weeks waiting over an hour after arrival to tee off*

Click to expand...

Exactly what we had for bounce games, horrible.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			I would beg to differ, I can book online at my club right now if i want, can you?

Do you never buy any goods online? Book holidays/flights etc online? That is the modern way is it not?
		
Click to expand...

 We have a booking system on line for competitions, just not social golf. Seems to work fine, but you will have to take my word for that.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

We don't have a chute also 

You turn up - queue then play 

Or you join in the multiple swindles that happen every day


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Your owner might be happy, but can't see a members club being happy with that abuse of the system. I would have thought someone that cancels a booking every week, would be given short shrift for being so selfish.
		
Click to expand...

Not selfish at all. Quite often we play sat and sunday through the summer. And If I cancel its always in good time for others to use.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Why are you offended? Are you a dinosaur or backward thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I represent the Royal Chartered Institute of Dinosaurs and I am offended by you associating my clients with golfers. As whilst my clients may be old and arguably extinct, even they realise that knee lengths socks with shorts is not a good look and went out of fashion towards the end of the Paleozoic era.  So please remove that offensive remark.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			I would beg to differ, I can book online at my club right now if i want, can you?

Do you never buy any goods online? Book holidays/flights etc online? That is the modern way is it not?
		
Click to expand...

I don't need to book online right now - I turn up when I want and then go out and play.

That doesn't make my club any less "modern" 

All comps are done through club systems booking.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			We have a booking system on line for competitions, just not social golf. *Seems to work fine, but you will have to take my word for that*.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And I will take your word for it because I agree for social golf the online system is a little more difficult unless you want a specific time as a fourball, there is always something good about turning up at the club for a knock with whoever is there.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 9, 2014)

We don't have one apart from comps (which is on a sheet of A4 rather than online).

It works really well. We do have 3 starting holes though, which helps.

Turn up, go out. What's not to like !


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I don't need to book online right now - I turn up when I want and then go out and play.*

That doesn't make my club any less "modern" 

All comps are done through club systems booking.
		
Click to expand...

My point has obviously been missed or completely ignored. 

Onto your other point, are you saying you book comps online? Please for the love of god tell me that is not what you are saying.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We don't have a chute also 

You turn up - queue then play 

Or you join in the multiple swindles that happen every day
		
Click to expand...

  We don't have a chute, just tee off in order of arrival. If it is mostly four balls, then we let two and three balls go off first. All very civilised, though it does help that we seem to all know each other being a friendly Club. Personally having a chat with other members on the first tee is part of being a member for me. Usually plenty of banter, though a lot of it seems to get directed at me.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Personally having a chat with other members on the first tee is part of being a member for me. Usually plenty of *banter*, though a lot of it seems to get directed at me.

Click to expand...

Be careful with that word Rich, it's awfully misconstrued these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Which point was missed - you were saying that can book a tee online right now and I just said we don't need to at our club 

Comp times can be booked online but most members use the PSI in the club except for a number of comps which are on a sheet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			We don't have a chute, just tee off in order of arrival. If it is mostly four balls, then we let two and three balls go off first. All very civilised, though it does help that we seem to all know each other being a friendly Club. Personally having a chat with other members on the first tee is part of being a member for me.* Usually plenty of banter, though a lot of it seems to get directed at me.*

Click to expand...

You have that "aura" about you 

Waiting at the first gives people time for a quick catch up and sort out the bits and groups etc


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which point was missed - you were saying that can book a tee online right now and I just said we don't need to at our club 

*Comp times can be booked online* but most members use the PSI in the club except for a number of comps which are on a sheet.
		
Click to expand...

Really? :rofl: 

2 pages of Phil arguing for the sake of it. You never fail to amaze me old son.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Really? :rofl: 

2 pages of Phil arguing for the sake of it. You never fail to amaze me old son.
		
Click to expand...

Val - the thread is about tee booking for all golf and mainly "non comp" days and was asked after the previous thread 

Thought that was quite obvious after reading the previous thread hence why people were mentioning swindles and people just turning up and playing 

Apologies i thought you understood it's about tee booking for general non comp golf


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm genuinely surprised that so many people are happy to turn up and queue to tee off.....why not just turn up ready for your booked tee time?

Maybe I look at it differently in that I know who I'm playing with every week.....not just turning up to play with other members.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Val - the thread is about tee booking for all golf and mainly "non comp" days* and was asked after the previous thread 

Thought that was quite obvious after reading the previous thread hence why people were mentioning swindles and people just turning up and playing 

Apologies i thought you understood it's about tee booking for general non comp golf
		
Click to expand...

That's not what the title says or what it says in your opening post. If that's what you meant you should have said.

Nice backtrack though :rofl:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 9, 2014)

More than happy with the BRS booking system at my place, fair chance for everyone to play when they like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			That's not what the title says or what it says in your opening post. If that's what you meant you should have said.

Nice backtrack though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not back tracking - both threads have been about the BRS tee booking system which is used for booking tees on a daily basis and for non comp days.

Again apologies for not making it clearer for you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I'm genuinely surprised that so many people are happy to turn up and queue to tee off.....why not just turn up ready for your booked tee time?

Maybe I look at it differently in that I know who I'm playing with every week.....not just turning up to play with other members.
		
Click to expand...

The swindles I play with either throw the balls up or take a ball out of the hat to create the playing groups.

I turn up to play in the swindle as opposed to play with certain people


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not back tracking - both threads have been about the BRS tee booking system which is used for booking tees on a daily basis and for non comp days.

Again apologies for not making it clearer for you.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate :thup:

For clarity though, I have no idea what other thread you mean, this is the first recent thread ive seen mentioning online booking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			No problem mate :thup:

For clarity though, I have no idea what other thread you mean, this is the first recent thread ive seen mentioning online booking.
		
Click to expand...

The future of golf thread - it was all discussed in there


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The future of golf thread - it was all discussed in there
		
Click to expand...

Ok, the title of that thread put me off even opening it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok, the title of that thread put me off even opening it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you that wasn't the sequels  

Future of Golf 3 - Revenge of the Delc

So do you have tee booking for non comp golf as well and do you prefer that as opposed To just turning up ?


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not selfish at all. Quite often we play sat and sunday through the summer. And If I cancel its always in good time for others to use.
		
Click to expand...

 You are being selfish. Someone comes to book at 10.00 and you have taken that time, but at a later date cancel. No other tee times until later in the day, so said someone doesn't get a game.

If you are going to have a TBS and the same person can cancel a booking nearly every week, there is something wrong with the system.


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Out of curiosity, all those who like the system.....

How often are you not able to get a game when you fancy one?  ie short notice on a Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Never happened as the mens competitions are always on a Saturday so I can't play then anyway


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

chellie said:



			Never happened as the mens competitions are always on a Saturday so I can't play then anyway

Click to expand...

Best answer so far


----------



## Duckster (Dec 9, 2014)

We actually have both.

As the course I play at is also attached to a hotel we have Members times everyday, both morning and afternoon.  These are just rock up and play times.  Outside of these you can still book a tee time, but have to do so through the pro shop as the tee may be booked by hotel guests, societies etc...

We have competitions on both Sat & Sun every weekend during the season.  These are all assigned tee times (during the members times) which you sign up for.  One of the days will normally be a singles comp, the other a team one.  All the tee times for the comps are listed on HDID, but only half of the tee times can be booked online (to promote people still coming into the club to book and help people without access to *read that as "scared of"* The Internet.....).

It seems a bit fiddly, but it works and it works very well.  The comps fill up but are not hugely oversubscribed.  We have chuck in's every Tuesday and Thursday evening and also later on over the weekend afternoons.  I think it does go to show that it's not all black and white, there a lot of grey out there.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you that wasn't the sequels  

Future of Golf 3 - Revenge of the Delc

So do you have tee booking for non comp golf as well and do you prefer that as opposed To just turning up ?
		
Click to expand...

We are 100% online, it has worked very well with only a handful of old guard wanting it back to the ball in the chute, thankfully that was 2 years ago and all that nonsense talk has stopped. It's always easy to get a game, you can see who has booked and if they have booked a fourball or not so you are never short of a game.

We are hopefully upgrading the software a bit so for comps you book a time slot within 3 tee times on comp day so there is a draw of 3x3 balls rather than people getting to play with the same people week in week out.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 9, 2014)

We have a compromise at mine. On non comp days; Booked two balls before 8.30, you will get a time on the day here, normally you can pitch up. Booked 4 balls until 2.30pm. Roll up afterwards.

Midweek there are block bookings for the roll up between 8.30 and 10, and 11.30 and 1pm. 

Sat there is a 11.30 to 1pm roll up. All this on non comp days. 

Brs was introduced before I joined but I've heard no complaints. 

Maybe ours is a special case, it's busier midweek than at weekends. I can always get a game within an hour or so of my preference. 

Roll up is fine if you're a member of a traditional members club, it won't work at a proprietry club or anywhere there is a pressure on tee times. 

If you're  a visiting golfer it can be painful. I once waited for an hour on the tee at Hockley. 

The main criticism of brs for me is people booking tee times and not pitching up  that's pretty poor IMO


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 9, 2014)

Aside from 2 hours on a Sunday morning here's how tee booking goes for me:  Do you know what I fancy a game of golf, get in car drive to club, wait max 5 minutes then play golf.  Seems to work ok and has done for last 25 years.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Ok, the title of that thread put me off even opening it.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought you'd be all over a thread with a title like "The Future of Golf" being as you're a member of a such a forward thinking progressive club that harnesses the power of the internet for booking a tee. It might have been all about you.

I'm in one of those dinosaur clubs where we just wander up and play with no hassle, must be lovely in your modern world.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

Just in from playing 16 holes in 1 hr 50 with a relatively new member and I brought up this topic , asking him what they had at his previous club. The answer was no tee booking and he hated it, never knew how long he'd have to wait for a game , much prefers the BRS we have for all golf.
Couldn't play yesterday so went on line last night saw his name in a slot, added mine and off we went . Good close game off scratch halved on the last, both level par on temps.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			no, I book sat and sunday every week and once we decide what day we are playing I cancel one slot.
		
Click to expand...

And that in a nutshell is why I would never want a booking system, inconsideration like this. Yes I know you cancel in so called good time but imagine the chaos if everyone was doing it.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			And that in a nutshell is why I would never want a booking system, inconsideration like this. Yes I know you cancel in so called good time but imagine the chaos if everyone was doing it.
		
Click to expand...

 It seems if you know the owner it is ok though. I wonder what course guest100718 plays on. Perhaps he is the owner ?  Have asked before but he seems quite shy in answering.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

H



Liverpoolphil said:



			We don't have a chute also 

You turn up - queue then play 

Or you join in the multiple swindles that happen every day
		
Click to expand...

That's fine if you have time to waste hanging around or want to join a bunch of others, but not for me


----------



## Spuddy (Dec 9, 2014)

Whilst we use an online system we can still turn up and play at the next available time.  The only difference is that by pre booking you know exactly at what time you go out.  If you don't have computer access then you can call the pro shop to check availability and they'll book you in.  I honestly don't see how that's a more hindering system than simply turning up and waiting your turn.  Neither system ensures that there's more available slots than golfers but at least with a pre booking you know before hand if it's already full and you can save yourself a journey.  

Before we had it in place I would quite often go up after work on a nice summer evening to find every man and his dog had the same idea resulting in a long wait to get on.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Spuddy said:



			Whilst we use an online system we can still turn up and play at the next available time.  The only difference is that by pre booking you know exactly at what time you go out.  If you don't have computer access then you can call the pro shop to check availability and they'll book you in.  I honestly don't see how that's a more hindering system than simply turning up and waiting your turn.  Neither system ensures that there's more available slots than golfers but at least with a pre booking you know before hand if it's already full and you can save yourself a journey.  

Before we had it in place I would quite often go up after work on a nice summer evening to find every man and his dog had the same idea resulting in a long wait to get on.
		
Click to expand...

 Do you have roll ups? Seems to me that TBS must do away with them, so how do you ever get to know other members ?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nn



Spuddy said:



			Whilst we use an online system we can still turn up and play at the next available time.  The only difference is that by pre booking you know exactly at what time you go out.  If you don't have computer access then you can call the pro shop to check availability and they'll book you in.  I honestly don't see how that's a more hindering system than simply turning up and waiting your turn.  Neither system ensures that there's more available slots than golfers but at least with a pre booking you know before hand if it's already full and you can save yourself a journey.  

Before we had it in place I would quite often go up after work on a nice summer evening to find every man and his dog had the same idea resulting in a long wait to get on.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Do you have roll ups? Seems to me that TBS must do away with them, so how do you ever get to know other members ?
		
Click to expand...

we have a TBS and lots of roll ups on non medal days- they just book 4 or 5 tee times in advance and people 'roll up' to play in one if they want. Beauty is they can see online when the roll ups start each week:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Do you have roll ups? Seems to me that TBS must do away with them, so how do you ever get to know other members ?
		
Click to expand...

We have drawn comps, encourages to book in with other members etc.

I joined a club with brs this year and was a bit concerned as I only knew a couple of members. Between the drawn comps and evening or weekend knocks where you join up with people I've met loads of members this year.

Edit, not sure about roll ups etc as I very rarely play in the week other than in the evenings and Saturday is comp day

Edit edit  only important number in the poll really is those who have a system and are unhappy with it. Only 2 votes but interesting to see how it ends up


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Do you have roll ups? Seems to me that TBS must do away with them, so how do you ever get to know other members ?
		
Click to expand...

Not suggesting that this is the case with any on here but there does seem to be a growing tendency these days for people only wishing to play in their own regular fourballs and, thus, not really integrating with the rest of their club's members.

Obviously it is their prerogative, just not how I view golf-club membership.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Do you have roll ups? Seems to me that TBS must do away with them, so how do you ever get to know other members ?
		
Click to expand...

Why would it do away with them!  If you turn up and the time is free then the pro or whoever would enter your name and off you go.

I have never came across an on-line system that only allows you to book on the on-line system!?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			H

That's fine if you have time to waste hanging around or want to join a bunch of others, but not for me
		
Click to expand...

No time is wasted though

And do you not want to play with others ?


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Why would it do away with them!  If you turn up and the time is free then the pro or whoever would enter your name and off you go.

I have never came across an on-line system that only allows you to book on the on-line system!?
		
Click to expand...

 Roll up's at our club are a group of players 20 plus turning up at a set time to then get drawn out of a hat to play with each other. You then go off over the next hour or so. I don't mean just turning up looking for a game. Perhaps it is more a private members Club thing. Great for new members as you get to know other members really quickly, as it is a random draw, and different people turn up each week.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

I moved from a club without it, to one that uses BRS for all Tee Time bookings. I MUCH prefer to book tee times online. Quite often I'd turn up at the old club to see that every man and his dog had decided to play. The wait would have been a pain, so I'd go home. Now, I can book online before setting off and get a guaranteed slot. Works so much better for me...

   If I was looking to join a new club, whilst it wouldn't be a deal breaker, it would certainly be a plus point if a Club had online booking...


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And do you not want to play with others ?
		
Click to expand...

I prefer to play with my usual PP's or on my own. I'm not a sociable person. I don't particularly like having to endure forced integration just for the sake of a social knock. I'll quite happily play with others in Comps though.. To each their own...


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			I'd have thought you'd be all over a thread with a title like "The Future of Golf" being as you're a member of a such a forward thinking progressive club that harnesses the power of the internet for booking a tee. It might have been all about you.

I'm in one of those dinosaur clubs where we just wander up and play with no hassle, *must be lovely in your modern world*.
		
Click to expand...

It is, I can even turn the TV channel over without leaving my chair.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I prefer to play with my usual PP's or on my own. I'm not a sociable person. I don't particularly like having to endure forced integration just for the sake of a social knock. I'll quite happily play with others in Comps though.. To each their own...

Click to expand...

Amen...a man after my own heart.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Amen...a man after my own heart.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect we're in a minority on here, and will soon be blamed for the demise of Golf (and quite possibly Western Society)


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Great a whole new thread on booking sytems.

I'd be surpries if the pole isnt at least 2 to 1 in favour of a tee booking sysytem
		
Click to expand...

Getting there...


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect we're in a minority on here, and will soon be blamed for the demise of Golf (and quite possibly Western Society) 

Click to expand...

Nah, me too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect we're in a minority on here, and will soon be blamed for the demise of Golf (and quite possibly Western Society) 

Click to expand...

As long as you go into the clubhouse for a drink after your round, you'll be OK!


----------



## Spuddy (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Roll up's at our club are a group of players 20 plus turning up at a set time to then get drawn out of a hat to play with each other. You then go off over the next hour or so. I don't mean just turning up looking for a game. Perhaps it is more a private members Club thing. Great for new members as you get to know other members really quickly, as it is a random draw, and different people turn up each week.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what we have as well.  4 or 5 of the regular attendees will book the times in advance.  On non comp Saturday mornings we don't allow pre booking so in that case the first 4 or 5 who arrive will book the times.  Occasionally someone else will book a time within our 'block' and so they'll be offered our first time to keep us together.  If they don't want it then no big deal.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect we're in a minority on here, and will soon be blamed for the demise of Golf (and quite possibly Western Society) 

Click to expand...

I have no doubt we're in the minority. I've been called an unsociable so and so all my life - I'll let you guess how many figs I give


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I prefer to play with my usual PP's or on my own. I'm not a sociable person. I don't particularly like having to endure forced integration just for the sake of a social knock. I'll quite happily play with others in Comps though.. To each their own...

Click to expand...

No probs with that and certainly we have no "forced" intergration - more a "more than welcome to join the swindle" if you so wish.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No time is wasted though

And do you not want to play with others ?
		
Click to expand...

It is if there are 20 people waiting, thats a potential waste of 50 mins


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

Spuddy said:



			Thats what we have as well.  4 or 5 of the regular attendees will book the times in advance.  On non comp Saturday mornings we don't allow pre booking so in that case the first 4 or 5 who arrive will book the times.  Occasionally someone else will book a time within our 'block' and so they'll be offered our first time to keep us together.  If they don't want it then no big deal.
		
Click to expand...

But 4 or 5 who intend to play together should only book 2 times and not a block for their mates aswell. Hence new members get the hump because they cant get a time.

Thats selfish.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As long as you go into the clubhouse for a drink after your round, you'll be OK! 

Click to expand...

Don't get him started FFS


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As long as you go into the clubhouse for a drink after your round, you'll be OK! 

Click to expand...

I do sometimes   In fact, I treated Scouser and Podge to a nice meal just a few weeks ago...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Don't get him started FFS
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't resist, sorry!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			It is if there are 20 people waiting, thats a potential waste of 50 mins
		
Click to expand...

All depends - groups for us can go off on the tenth - some have a practise , some have a chat 

Longest I wait is about 20 mins - in that time I have a chat or get a coffee etc - I'm in no rush


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Don't get him started FFS
		
Click to expand...

You know me to well mate..


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No probs with that and certainly we have no "forced" intergration - more a "more than welcome to join the swindle" if you so wish.
		
Click to expand...

Here's where no online system fails IMO, if you don't want to play in the swindle then you have to wait unless someone with a bit of common sense lets the single go ahead of the swindle, that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends - groups for us can go off on the tenth - some have a practise , some have a chat 

Longest I wait is about 20 mins - in that time I have a chat or get a coffee etc - *I'm in no rush*

Click to expand...

It doesn't mean everyone has an extra 20 mins or so spare though, on week nights it might be the difference of finishing in daylight or darkness.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I do sometimes   In fact, I treated Scouser and Podge to a nice meal just a few weeks ago... 

Click to expand...

You're getting good at that, you shared a curry with us on Saturday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Here's where no online system fails IMO, if you don't want to play in the swindle then you have to wait unless someone with a bit of common sense lets the single go ahead of the swindle, that doesn't always happen.
		
Click to expand...

If a single turns up as the swindle is starting then we always let them go out before us but it's very rare that a single does turn up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			It doesn't mean everyone has an extra 20 mins or so spare though, on week nights it might be the difference of finishing in daylight or darkness.
		
Click to expand...

Again on weeknights it is very rare to see more than one group on the first tee - certainly really only have to wait for a small time on a Saturday morning but again still plenty of gaps inbetween various roll ups


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If a single turns up as the swindle is starting then we always let them go out before us but it's very rare that a single does turn up.
		
Click to expand...

It's all hypothetical anyway Phil but you get my point, and not every swindle would stand aside, you know as well as i do there are some stubborn eejits at every club.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

What do folks without booking systems do when they have a tie to play? Can you book a time for that? What if it's a county knockout or something where your opponent is from a different club? I think I'd consider it gamesmanship at the very least if I'd arranged a time at an opponent's course only to get there and find we couldn't tee off for upwards of half an hour after the agreed time....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			It's all hypothetical anyway Phil but you get my point, and not every swindle would stand aside, you know as well as i do there are some stubborn eejits at every club.
		
Click to expand...

And that could happen in a booking system also with a single stuck behind groups of fours

Booking a tee won't stop people not letting others through etc


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again on weeknights it is very rare to see more than one group on the first tee - certainly really only have to wait for a small time on a Saturday morning but again still plenty of gaps inbetween various roll ups
		
Click to expand...

You are making an assumption that every club is the same though. When we had the ball in the chute system it wasn't unusual to turn up at 6pm after work to see 5 balls in the chute already, it was a nightmare.


----------



## markgs (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like the early morning tee blockers are out numbered


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What do folks without booking systems do when they have a tie to play? Can you book a time for that? What if it's a county knockout or something where your opponent is from a different club? I think I'd consider it gamesmanship at the very least if I'd arranged a time at an opponent's course only to get there and find we couldn't tee off for upwards of half an hour after the agreed time....
		
Click to expand...

Again can't book the tee for a tie unless it's official club matches - scratch , mid HC etc 

It would be up to the member to suggest a time when they know the course is at its quietist to ensure they tee off ok.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that could happen in a booking system also with a single stuck behind groups of fours

Booking a tee won't stop people not letting others through etc
		
Click to expand...

Im not talking about letting people through though, thats a different topic altogether. If you are a single and you have a booked time online then you have a time and you'll always get out on your time, if a fourball won't let your through and they are going at normal 4 ball pace then so be it. If you are a single and you tip up and there is 4 groups waiting to go then the chances are many won't let you go ahead.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2014)

Although we have one and I like it, if I was able to turn up and know that the 8.50 slot on a Friday morning would be free and if not then one very soon -like 10 minutes - then I would have no problem with not having to book.
It's the uncertainty that puts me off.
I book work in after my game - that's at a fixed time. Take tomorrow as an example. We're going off at 8.15, just in front of the Seniors XMas trawl...
I have work at 1.30.
If we hadn't booked our time, I wouldn't have enough time to play as the last seniors group goes out somewhere near 10 and they ain't gonna be quick..!
So by looking online, I saw the slot available at 8.15 and Robert's your Father's Brother....
BRS works for me but, as I say, if we didn't have it and I didn't have to wait to get out then I'd have no issues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			You are making an assumption that every club is the same though. When we had the ball in the chute system it wasn't unusual to turn up at 6pm after work to see 5 balls in the chute already, it was a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

And as I said - we don't have a chute 

I'm doing exactky what everyone else - judging by what happens at their own respective club


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that could happen in a booking system also with a single stuck behind groups of fours
		
Click to expand...

Ah but would you as a  single book right behind a whole bunch of fourballs? When I've gone as a single player I'd book at least an hour after them ( time permitting) to give myself a clear run.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2014)

We have a tee booking system 7 days a week but it's not online (sadly) so only through the pro shop. Many comps are drawn so it pays to enter as many as possible on winter weekends so you don't have to book a tee. To do so means ringing the shop at 7.30am sharp and being prepared to redial many times as it's engaged. You can also turn up at the shop for 7.30am and I'm told many do and the pro does a 1 phone, 1 in person system. Where it breaks down is no-shows for which there is no management and drives me mad. It is so rude and inconsiderate and disrespectful to every other member if you book a valuable, in short supply prime slot (in winter when daylight hours are shorter in particular) and then not show up and not even bother to cancel. One Saturday my brother and I were out at 8.30am and with another 2 ball we'd booked alongside. Not only did they not bother to show but there was no-one in front nor behind for at least 3-4 tee slots. 

Have I mentioned how much that inconsiderate behaviour irks me?? :angry:

Otherwise it would work fairly and suits me to know what time I'm playing. My previous club had tee booking at weekends only and every time I turned up during the week it was with bated breath and hoping for a quiet car park and 1st tee! Also played for a few months at a club with ball in chute system and one freezing morning we waited for 40 minutes to get started - not helped by a 2 tee start meaning having to let those playing the back 9 first slot in...

I've seen another local club have a slot of an hour (I think...maybe 1 1/2 hours), at weekends for roll ups and around that it's tee booking - could be a better option.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What do folks without booking systems do when they have a tie to play? Can you book a time for that? What if it's a county knockout or something where your opponent is from a different club? I think I'd consider it gamesmanship at the very least if I'd arranged a time at an opponent's course only to get there and find we couldn't tee off for upwards of half an hour after the agreed time....
		
Click to expand...

That was a nightmare.

I had that when i played the volvo a few years ago, ball in the chute an hour before my agreed time with the opponent and then waited and if people came behind me i let them go until my opponent arrived and was ready.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Im not talking about letting people through though, thats a different topic altogether. If you are a single and you have a booked time online then you have a time and you'll always get out on your time, if a fourball won't let your through and they are going at normal 4 ball pace then so be it. If you are a single and you tip up and there is 4 groups waiting to go then the chances are many won't let you go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

And I can only go by how our members act and it's very rare to see a single member not be allowed to go off before the groups.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

markgs said:



			Looks like the early morning tee blockers are out numbered
		
Click to expand...

Actually whst the poll is suggesting is that the majority of people are happy with how their respective club works 

The people with tee booking are happy and the ones without are happy 

Their are a couple with a tee booking that don't like it and vice versa with no tee booking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

No idea - we don't need to book


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And as I said - we don't have a chute 

I'm doing exactky what everyone else - judging by what happens at their own respective club
		
Click to expand...

The difference is you are judging what happens at your club as the only way, look at the wider picture and experiences of what happens elsewhere and you may get a better feel for the discussion.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually whst the poll is suggesting is that the majority of people are happy with how their respective club works 

The people with tee booking are happy and the ones without are happy 

Their are a couple with a tee booking that don't like it and vice versa with no tee booking
		
Click to expand...

The difference is many without it may have never experienced golf booking with it, I think it would be fair most who have it will have probably experienced life without it. As was highlighted earlier, the telling number is those who have it and don't like it, a very small percentage.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And I can only go by how our members act and it's very rare to see a single member not be allowed to go off before the groups.
		
Click to expand...

Common sense and good to hear.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			The difference is you are judging what happens at your club as the only way, look at the wider picture and experiences of what happens elsewhere and you may get a better feel for the discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but have expirenced the booking tees at another club

And I'm doing no different to anyone else on here - 

You judge the no tee booking by your expirences and I'll judge them by mine.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nice and simple - created a poll at the request of poster 

Do you prefer a tee booking system at your club 

Do you have one but prefer not to have one
		
Click to expand...

Not that simple - we have a mix

Competitions will have main bookable period (online, in person or by phone - all goes into the same system!) but you are also able to book a time outside that allocated to the competition and advise the shop that you are playing in the comp with a days notice (you can't enter comps on the day).

Before 1000h weekdays there's no booking (unless there's a comp)
After 1000h you can book up to 2 weeks in advance (societies and matches may already be booked of course - visitors can book from 1 week) but there's nothing stopping you rolling up and hoping there's space (having an additional 9 and good practice facilities helps)

Weekends it's bookable outside 0830-1030 which is designated roll up period. If there's a comp on then it's 100% bookable.

None of the above resolves the issue of over demand; it's evolved to enable both those who wish the certainty of a booked slot and those who wish to have a more flexible approach to whom they are playing with etc (and how long they take over breakfast). Having the range at the first tee smooths things significantly of course.

It's not perfect - everyone wants to play when they want to, at a speed to suit them etc etc

Probably have a bigger issue brewing over competitions right now - because they are scheduled in the prime slots they have become the new enemy for many; whilst for others there simply isn't enough of them!  It's the same swindle v booked 4 ball voices and the same underlying battleground.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			The difference is many without it may have never experienced golf booking with it, I think it would be fair most who have it will have probably experienced life without it. As was highlighted earlier, the telling number is those who have it and don't like it, a very small percentage.
		
Click to expand...

Or people have expirences tee bookings and making their choice based on that 

And again the same percentage who want it at their club.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but have expirenced the booking tees at another club

And I'm doing no different to anyone else on here - 

You judge the no tee booking by your expirences and I'll judge them by mine.
		
Click to expand...

Not the point im getting at, im talking about you listening and accepting what people say about the no booking system at other clubs, all you can say is it doesn't happen that way at yours. It might work perfectly at yours and thats great if it does but don't discount other people's opinions of the no booking system at their clubs.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

The single biggest issue for me is booking xx days in advance. I don't know what I'm doing tomorrow never mind in 7/14/21 days.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or people have expirences tee bookings and making their choice based on that 

And again the same percentage who want it at their club.
		
Click to expand...

Choice? Whats there to chose in the poll? 

You either have it or you don't, the only choice is liking what you have or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Not the point im getting at, im talking about you listening and accepting what people say about the no booking system at other clubs, all you can say is it doesn't happen that way at yours. It might work perfectly at yours and thats great if it does but don't discount other people's opinions of the no booking system at their clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm reading the opinions of others on here and it appears to be the same as mine on the majority bar the people who prefer the tee booking 

Maybe I should say vice versa Val - don't discount other people opinion in regards having to book tees and why they don't like it. 

You have dismissed the people who have no booking systems suggesting they may not expirience the BRS etc - I have and do at another club and have booked tee times - far from perfect and has its issues - mainly block booking in advance with very late cancelations , no shows , groups booking out tees the minute the booking opens meaning you are unable to play when you want


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Choice? Whats there to chose in the poll? 

You either have it or you don't, the only choice is liking what you have or not.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the choice - do you like your system - yes or no.

Should I have made it a bit more spicy by asking if someone is a dinosaur or not or is a member of a backwards thinking club


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I'm reading the opinions of others on here and it appears to be the same as mine on the majority bar the people who prefer the tee booking 

Maybe I should say vice versa Val - don't discount other people opinion in regards having to book tees and why they don't like it. 

You have dismissed the people who have no booking systems suggesting they may not expirience the BRS etc - I have and do at another club and have booked tee times - far from perfect and has its issues - mainly block booking in advance with very late cancelations , no shows , groups booking out tees the minute the booking opens meaning you are unable to play when you want
		
Click to expand...

Again though, they are problems with how the system is administered by each club.....

If the club get the use if the system right there is pretty much no discernible difference to the status quo but allows the clubs to work out if they can market visitor times better so as not to inconvenience members etc.

I'm at a private members club by the way, seems to be a suggestion that only proprietary clubs use BRS.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The single biggest issue for me is booking xx days in advance. I don't know what I'm doing tomorrow never mind in 7/14/21 days.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because of work D4S ?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			It is, I can even turn the TV channel over without leaving my chair.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, you watch tv, I'll wander over to the club and play half a dozen holes. I can do that because I didn't have to book it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 9, 2014)

Jeez, reading through all this makes me glad I am not a member anywhere. I just use teetimes.co.uk, guaranteed time slot, jobs a good un.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm at a private members club by the way, seems to be a suggestion that only proprietary clubs use BRS.
		
Click to expand...

We're private and use it :thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I'm reading the opinions of others on here and it appears to be the same as mine on the majority bar the people who prefer the tee booking 

*Maybe I should say vice versa Val - don't discount other people opinion in regards having to book tees and why they don't like it.* 

You have dismissed the people who have no booking systems suggesting they *may* not expirience the BRS etc - I have and do at another club and have booked tee times - far from perfect and has its issues - mainly block booking in advance with very late cancelations , no shows , groups booking out tees the minute the booking opens meaning you are unable to play when you want
		
Click to expand...

Both have their issues, I said way back online booking aint the best for social golf especially if you want a game sharp at the drop of a hat. I haven't dismissed opinions with no booking system, hence the use of the word MAY. My biggest pet hate is non show's, it stops someone else getting out.

What you haven't once did is accept the con's of no booking system based on what others say, your instant retort is, it doesnt happen at your club and as i said in an earlier post, thats great, but it doesnt mean these things don't happen elsewhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Again though, they are problems with how the system is administered by each club.....

If the club get the use if the system right there is pretty much no discernible difference to the status quo but allows the clubs to work out if they can market visitor times better so as not to inconvenience members etc.

I'm at a private members club by the way, seems to be a suggestion that only proprietary clubs use BRS.
		
Click to expand...

No idea about which sort of clubs use it but whatever system is used i expect will be to tailor for the needs of the members first and foremost.

For us vistors can only play after ten during the week same with societies


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Congratulations, you watch tv, I'll wander over to the club and play half a dozen holes. I can do that because I didn't have to book it 3 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

We can only book 7 days in advance online, 14 (I think) if you're signing guests in through the pro shop.

Our membership is massive and there are always slots at the weekend available.

Doesn't have to be one extreme or the other.


----------



## Spuddy (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			But 4 or 5 who intend to play together should only book 2 times and not a block for their mates aswell. Hence new members get the hump because they cant get a time.

Thats selfish.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I didnt explain clearly enough but there's usually 16-20 that play with us so the first 4 or 5 that arrive will book 4 or 5 tee times that cover everyone. It's very rare that we overbook.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Congratulations, you watch tv, I'll wander over to the club and play half a dozen holes. I can do that because I didn't have to book it 3 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

I can also wander over and play golf, the beauty is if i book online i know what time im out and how many holes i can get in, no need to guess and no need to wait either if the tee happens to be busy.

Seems like life is good in both our worlds, do you have TV yet?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea about which sort of clubs use it but whatever system is used i expect will be to tailor for the needs of the members first and foremost.

For us vistors can only play after ten during the week same with societies
		
Click to expand...

The point I'm making is that some of the extreme cases put forward by the "anti brs" brigade are not due to the fact there is a system in place, more that it is badly used/implemented by the club.

No idea what your point is about visitors, our brs has the tee blocked for members every day.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			We can only book 7 days in advance online, 14 (I think) if you're signing guests in through the pro shop.

Our membership is massive and there are always slots at the weekend available.

Doesn't have to be one extreme or the other.
		
Click to expand...

So if you have guests you can book in a week before a members group? One more reason not to have it then.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that's the choice - do you like your system - yes or no.

Should I have made it a bit more spicy by asking if someone is a dinosaur or not or is a member of a backwards thinking club
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what your earlier post said




			Or people have expirences tee bookings and making their choice based on that
		
Click to expand...

So was the poll about their club or their experience?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			So if you have guests you can book in a week before a members group? One more reason not to have it then.
		
Click to expand...

Outside of times reserved for members, yes :thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			So if you have guests you can book in a week before a members group? One more reason not to have it then.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, guests should get no advantage on booking over members even if booking by a member.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Both have their issues, I said way back online booking aint the best for social golf especially if you want a game sharp at the drop of a hat. I haven't dismissed opinions with no booking system, hence the use of the word MAY. My biggest pet hate is non show's, it stops someone else getting out.

What you haven't once did is accept the con's of no booking system based on what others say, your instant retort is, it doesnt happen at your club and as i said in an earlier post, thats great, but it doesnt mean these things don't happen elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Val - I only have to read back at the responses from other members from clubs without tee booking systems to see my club is not alone 

Like I said right at the start elsewhere 

Tee booking systems will suit some clubs and their membership but won't suit others 

Just because it doesn't suit some clubs and membership doesn't mean they are 

1. Dinosaurs 
2. Backwards thinking clubs
3. Not modern 

So whilst you may think I don't accept cons mainly because I don't witness them at the clubs I play ( ones without a booking system ) at least I haven't thrown in offensive comments towards other clubs or members because they have no desire to go to a tee booking system


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			I agree, guests should get no advantage on booking over members even if booking by a member.
		
Click to expand...

So do I, clarified above, can only be done outside of the blocked times.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			I can also wander over and play golf, the beauty is if i book online i know what time im out and how many holes i can get in, no need to guess and no need to wait either if the tee happens to be busy.

Seems like life is good in both our worlds, do you have TV yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have TV, we also have lady members, a thriving junior section and we even allow jeans in the clubhouse at our out dated dinosaurs club.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			The point I'm making is that some of the extreme cases put forward by the "anti brs" brigade are not due to the fact there is a system in place, more that it is badly used/implemented by the club.
		
Click to expand...

Or it's genuinely a bad system, like the ball in the chute, nightmare.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Yes we have TV, we also have lady members, a thriving junior section and we even allow jeans in the clubhouse at our out dated dinosaurs club.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, do you have to wear a collar shirt at all times like a polo shirt? Are you allowed training shoes in the clubhouse?


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			So if you have guests you can book in a week before a members group? One more reason not to have it then.
		
Click to expand...


Why though. When we've had visitors coming to play at ours it's usually been arranged a few weeks in advance so I can book the date and time that they are able to come. Can book one tee time per member. Would you want to get an invite to play somewhere and then find out when you get there that there are no tee times free


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

chellie said:



			Why though. When we've had visitors coming to play at ours it's usually been arranged a few weeks in advance so I can book the date and time that they are able to come. Can book one tee time per member. Would you want to get an invite to play somewhere and then find out when you get there that there are no tee times free
		
Click to expand...

No but I wouldn't expect to get first crack before the members either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Thats not what your earlier post said



So was the poll about their club or their experience?
		
Click to expand...

Val are you deliberately trying to be either argumentative or awkward 

The question for the poll is in the poll and the answers are quite clear.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll guess that of the 40 folks who are happy with booking system in the poll, the vast majority of them played before booking came about and as they have voted for the happy with ,it's not the big bad beastie some think it is.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Good stuff, do you have to wear a collar shirt at all times like a polo shirt? Are you allowed training shoes in the clubhouse?
		
Click to expand...

Collared shirts on the course, trainers are perfectly acceptable in the clubhouse, they even allow those dreadful Adizero things.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			I'll guess that of the 40 folks who are happy with booking system in the poll, the vast majority of them played before booking became about and as they have voted for the happy with ,it's not the big bad beastie some think it is.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I meant when I said the interesting number is those with a system that don't like it seeing as most will have played at clubs without.

Shows how it can work, whether clubs want it or not is another matter


----------



## Joff (Dec 9, 2014)

Rock up and play. Apart from most big comps. Wouldn't have it any other way.

And the person booking sat and sun slots, then cancelling one. That IS selfish. Someone might want one of those times see it's fully booked, and then have to tell his/her partner he can spend time with them. Nightmare.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

We have TBS for comps, apart from mid week medals, stablefords etc when the course is quiet anyway. At the weekend I know when the busy times are, 8-9.30, so just play after that, and very rarely can't go straight off, but if I have to wait for another group I can just about hold my impatience. Haven't seen this waiting to tee off problem that everyone seems to be talking about. We can also tee of the 10th at the busy times early in the morning.

Would hate to have a TBS where I decide Friday night I fancy a game Saturday morning, and find there are no tee times. Stuff that.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			This is what I meant when I said the interesting number is those with a system that don't like it seeing as most will have played at clubs without.

Shows how it can work, whether clubs want it or not is another matter
		
Click to expand...

Had a club with a booking system and now at one without, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Val - I only have to read back at the responses from other members from clubs without tee booking systems to see my club is not alone 

Like I said right at the start elsewhere 

Tee booking systems will suit some clubs and their membership but won't suit others 

Just because it doesn't suit some clubs and membership doesn't mean they are 

1. Dinosaurs 
2. Backwards thinking clubs
3. Not modern 

So whilst you may think I don't accept cons mainly because I don't witness them at the clubs I play ( ones without a booking system ) at least I haven't thrown in offensive comments towards other clubs or members because they have no desire to go to a tee booking system
		
Click to expand...

Dinosaurs, i'll give you may not be right and i'll apologise for that but i stand by my thoughts that clubs who don't entertain it (and id discount your as it does have it) are not forward thinking and need to modernise, that is only my opinion.

What I will say about your place is that the mix of online and tip up and play appears to work well and that can only be good.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Would hate to have a TBS where I decide Friday night I fancy a game Saturday morning, and find there are no tee times. Stuff that.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Collared shirts on the course, trainers are perfectly acceptable in the clubhouse, they even allow those dreadful Adizero things.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, real modern. Even my club won't allow that. We better get modernising eh


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Had a club with a booking system and now at one without, wouldn't have it any other way.
		
Click to expand...

If the booking system was badly used I can understand that.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			We have TBS for comps, apart from mid week medals, stablefords etc when the course is quiet anyway. At the weekend I know when the busy times are, 8-9.30, so just play after that, and very rarely can't go straight off, but if I have to wait for another group I can just about hold my impatience. Haven't seen this waiting to tee off problem that everyone seems to be talking about. We can also tee of the 10th at the busy times early in the morning.

Would hate to have a TBS where I decide Friday night I fancy a game Saturday morning, and find there are no tee times. Stuff that.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have comps every Saturday?

We do so isn't an issue for us, other than the odd weekend in winter but still an informal comp run from the pro shop.

I've just decided to play on Saturday and booked in a free slot.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Wow, real modern. Even my club won't allow that. We better get modernising eh 

Click to expand...

Maybe it's time to get off your laptops and lobby the committee for a change, if they're not all playing World of Warcraft online.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Do you not have comps every Saturday?

We do so isn't an issue for us, other than the odd weekend in winter but still an informal comp run from the pro shop.

I've just decided to play on Saturday and booked in a free slot.
		
Click to expand...

In December, how would that work in July/August?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			In December, how would that work in July/August?
		
Click to expand...

There's a comp every Saturday like I said so not an issue.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

We have noticed a trend recently where people were complaining of too many comps - every weekend having - including sat a d Sunday's so we have reduced our comps especially medals. 

Next year there are more free Saturday's to allow General social golf


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So do I, clarified above, can only be done outside of the blocked times.
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong Iain. We can book guests in with us at whatever time we want to.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Val are you deliberately trying to be either *argumentative or awkward* 

The question for the poll is in the poll and the answers are quite clear.
		
Click to expand...

Pot and kettle Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Pot and kettle Phil.
		
Click to expand...

No one else seems to have an issue with the poll and what it is asking ? I'm guessing that means it's pretty clear


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 9, 2014)

chellie said:



			You're wrong Iain. We can book guests in with us at whatever time we want to.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Didn't think that although don't think I've ever done it! Doesn't seem right to me.

Can't happen very often then or there would be something said I'm sure?


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Dinosaurs, i'll give you may not be right and i'll apologise for that but i stand by my thoughts that clubs who don't entertain it (and id discount your as it does have it) are not forward thinking and need to modernise, that is only my opinion.

What I will say about your place is that the mix of online and tip up and play appears to work well and that can only be good.
		
Click to expand...

 So a club like mine introduces it, and a load of members leave. How is that forward thinking. Ok we don't know that will happen, but I am fairly sure we will not get any new members by introducing TBS. I know someone who has just joined that would not have done so if we had TBS. I am another that wouldn't have joined. Why rock the boat when the system we have works for the Club.

To me there is not a right or wrong system. Each Club needs to make their own choice, but if you introduce change expect a lot of resentment, and the possibility of losing members that you may not replace.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have noticed a trend recently where people were complaining of too many comps - every weekend having - including sat a d Sunday's so we have reduced our comps especially medals. 

*Next year there are more free Saturday's to allow General social golf*

Click to expand...

That in itself is very interesting and probably worthy of a separate discussion, if my club cut down on comps i'd probably look at another club, i prefer comp golf to social golf, IMO its where your game gets tested more .


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Exactly.
		
Click to expand...

Surely those tee times have been taken by other members?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			That in itself is very interesting and probably worthy of a separate discussion, if my club cut down on comps i'd probably look at another club, i prefer comp golf to social golf, IMO its where your game gets tested more .
		
Click to expand...

It is worthy of another discussion - we have noticed that recently more are looking to just have a laugh with their mates without needing to worry about a comps


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			So a club like mine introduces it, and a load of members leave. How is that forward thinking. Ok we don't know that will happen, but I am fairly sure we will not get any new members by introducing TBS. I know someone who has just joined that would not have done so if we had TBS. I am another that wouldn't have joined. Why rock the boat when the system we have works for the Club.

To me there is not a right or wrong system. Each Club needs to make their own choice, but if you introduce change expect a lot of resentment, and the possibility of losing members that you may not replace.
		
Click to expand...

My assumption (right or wrongly) that private clubs cannot make these changes without a vote from the members, if the membership was that vocal im certain there would be no change.

I agree with your last paragraph, if there is a good tip up and play system that works then it's not worth changing


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			My assumption (right or wrongly) that private clubs cannot make these changes without a vote from the members, if the membership was that vocal im certain there would be no change.

I agree with your last paragraph, if there is a good tip up and play system that works then it's not worth changing
		
Click to expand...

 We have a new management system in place, and I am sure TBS would have to be voted on before it could be introduced.

We had a vote last year on internal OB and abolishing it. Amazingly despite it being dangerous to abolish it, with players driving down the wrong fairway deliberately, even though you couldn't see players coming the other way, something like 35% voted in favour. Just proves a lot of members have no idea, and vote what suits them, rather than what is best for the Club.


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2014)

I think there is a huge difference between booking for comps and general play, I'm happy to book online for all comps and choose a tee time that suits me on that given day but I don't want to book for general play!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have noticed a trend recently where people were complaining of too many comps - every weekend having - including sat a d Sunday's so we have reduced our comps especially medals. 

Next year *there are more free Saturday's *to allow General social golf
		
Click to expand...

which is what I didnt check and dont like about my club- peak of the Golf season in July and there is 1, count them, ONE comp in the month- appalling but falls on deaf ears- the ones who want competitive golf have to travel and play other courses that month.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2014)

I've moved around a lot during my 46yrs golfing, think its 11 clubs. But for the sake of being reasonably current I'll use the last 4 as examples, all within the last 10 yrs.

Club a) No booking system apart from comps, membership reasonably small (by that I don't mean dwarfs). No problem getting on 90% of the time.
Club b) No booking system apart from comps, large membership, nightmare turning up evenings and Sundays.
Club c) No booking system apart from comps, reasonable size membership. Could be a problem getting on, especially in winter. Booking system adopted for Dec/Jan - works brilliantly.
Club d) Booking system, relatively small membership. Obviously booked tee times mean getting on isn't a problem, but equally turning up ad hoc and getting on isn't a problem 70% of the time.

Club d pretty much guarantees a time whenever I want. I'll take club d's system every time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 9, 2014)

We don't have any booked tee times, other than the yearly 36 hole Champion of Champions comp, and then it's a very limited entry field with only a short 1st tee reservation. Having played at courses who do have booking times, I found it annoying and have no wish to play at a club which does have it all the time. Fortunately the swindle groups at our club are not cliques, or unaccomodating..in fact quite the opposite. We also don't get pay and plays or societies anytime at a weekend.


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Really? Didn't think that although don't think I've ever done it! Doesn't seem right to me.

Can't happen very often then or there would be something said I'm sure?
		
Click to expand...

It's only one time slot though that you can book so it's not problem.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Poll seems to confirm that nearly everyone has the system they are happy with :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Poll seems to confirm that nearly everyone has the system they are happy with :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep - so as a few people have said - systems suit what the members want and there is no right or wrong system


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Poll seems to confirm that nearly everyone has the system they are happy with :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And that the 46 that have one almost certainly played before it came in to being so by that premise TBS be that bad


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 9, 2014)

My biggest worry with online bookings for comps is that you may get the same groups playing together all the time which IMHO has a detrimental effect on clubs with some members never meeting and playing with other members and the more obviouse acquisitions getting banded about.

Do clubs have systems in place to stop this.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Poll seems to confirm that nearly everyone has the system they are happy with :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Or that over time, people will always adapt and learn how best to utilize the system that is in place.. The thing that would appear to cause the most consternation is *change*..


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			My biggest worry with online bookings for comps is that you may get the same groups playing together all the time which IMHO has a detrimental effect on clubs with some members never meeting and playing with other members and the more obviouse acquisitions getting banded about.

Do clubs have systems in place to stop this.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in place to stop this as far as I'm aware and yes you can see the same 4 balls every week but also there is a lot of mixing and matching, this weekend will be playing with 7 members I've not played with before


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			this weekend will be playing with 7 members I've not played with before
		
Click to expand...

 Well that proves TBS doesn't work if you can end up with an eight ball.


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2014)

Our club started using BRS just before we joined so we haven't known anything else. It was a plus point for us though.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 9, 2014)

My club has a booking system and it works fine (from my point of view). I wouldn't join or play at a club where I couldn't book a tee time. With all the other things going on with work and a family life I want to know that if I want to play at 9-30am on Tuesday I can drop the kids off at school, get to the course, tee off at a certain time, have a drink after the round and get home in time to pick the kids up again after school. I don't want to turn up and find that I've got an hour wait before I can tee off and then I have to rush to get home or make other arrangements.

I can understand some people that have time to wait liking the other system but it's not for me and I would move to a different club if I couldn't book my tee times.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If a single turns up as the swindle is starting then we always let them go out before us but it's very rare that a single does turn up.
		
Click to expand...

A single shouldn't really be taking up a tee slot at a peak time like a Saturday morning anyway, much better for them to integrate into a group. Who wants to be out on their own on a course packed with 4balls?

But that is a completely separate discussion.


----------



## Spuddy (Dec 9, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			My biggest worry with online bookings for comps is that you may get the same groups playing together all the time which IMHO has a detrimental effect on clubs with some members never meeting and playing with other members and the more obviouse acquisitions getting banded about.

Do clubs have systems in place to stop this.
		
Click to expand...

For most of our single strokeplay comps the booking system opens a week before and everyone can select a time range that suits them.  You usually end up playing with more or less the same folk as the same people like the same time every week but anyone can put their name down and its first come first served.


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2014)

To state the obvious, the success or failure of having an on-line booking system (or not) depends a lot on the size of the membership and when the members want to play.
Too many people wanting to play at the same time = big queues and hanging around. On-line booking won't solve the shortage of tee times but will stop people turning up and then having to wait for ages to tee off.

IMHO there are valid arguments for and against.

On-line booking - You know what time you'll be playing and who with so can organise your day around it. Not great for very short notice games.

No tee booking - Encourages mixing of members as players are less likely to play the same group and roll-ups are much easier to organise. Doesn't suit a large membership.

My club has online booking 7 days a week up until 4 hours before sunset. Suits me fine as I prefer to play with different people every week and so if I miss the booking opening I can just watch for drop-outs and put my name in to suit, I can't think of an occasion when I've not been able to get a game around my preferred time.
The on-line booking has been the death knell for weekend roll-ups, however, (weekday ones are still held, mainly by the seniors who have certain slots block booked) which is a shame as they're one of the best forms of social golf. A few are still held but they tend to be by a couple of small groups where the number is set, and they manage to block book a few tee times, so it's not a true roll-up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			My biggest worry with online bookings for comps is that you may get the same groups playing together all the time which IMHO has a detrimental effect on clubs with some members never meeting and playing with other members and the more obviouse acquisitions getting banded about.

Do clubs have systems in place to stop this.
		
Click to expand...

There is one 3ball at my previous club that does this EVERY week. They book the 4th slot out as 'guest' but everyone knows they are a 3ball. 

So selfish!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Poll seems to confirm that nearly everyone has the system they are happy with :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed although 96% who have TBS are happy with it and only 92% who don't have it are happy.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			My biggest worry with online bookings for comps is that you may get the same groups playing together all the time which IMHO has a detrimental effect on clubs with some members never meeting and playing with other members and the more obviouse acquisitions getting banded about.

Do clubs have systems in place to stop this.
		
Click to expand...

You can have it set to do a draw to ensure this doesn't happen


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Crow said:



			To state the obvious, the success or failure of having an on-line booking system (or not) depends a lot on the size of the membership and when the members want to play.
Too many people wanting to play at the same time = big queues and hanging around. On-line booking won't solve the shortage of tee times but will stop people turning up and then having to wait for ages to tee off.

IMHO there are valid arguments for and against.

On-line booking - You know what time you'll be playing and who with so can organise your day around it. Not great for very short notice games.

No tee booking - Encourages mixing of members as players are less likely to play the same group and roll-ups are much easier to organise. Doesn't suit a large membership.

My club has online booking 7 days a week up until 4 hours before sunset. Suits me fine as I prefer to play with different people every week and so if I miss the booking opening I can just watch for drop-outs and put my name in to suit, I can't think of an occasion when I've not been able to get a game around my preferred time.
The on-line booking has been the death knell for weekend roll-ups, however, (weekday ones are still held, mainly by the seniors who have certain slots block booked) which is a shame as they're one of the best forms of social golf. A few are still held but they tend to be by a couple of small groups where the number is set, and they manage to block book a few tee times, so it's not a true roll-up.
		
Click to expand...

Our winter sweep has around 45 in it and that's a true roll up, there a few other sweeps too that work well using the BRS system so understand your thought but as Bluewolf said its about adapting to what you have and making it work


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed although 96% who have TBS are happy with it and only 92% who don't have it are happy. 



Click to expand...

 Did you work that out in your head ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Did you work that out in your head ?

Click to expand...

Oh oh, is it wrong?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			You can have it set to do a draw to ensure this doesn't happen
		
Click to expand...

Slightly confused now. If it does a draw, how do you guarantee what time you play. Honest Q as never used the system. What stops 1 person putting 4 names down and continually going for the 0900hrs slot every comp.


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Our winter sweep has around 45 in it and that's a true roll up, there a few other sweeps too that work well using the BRS system so understand your thought but as Bluewolf said its about adapting to what you have and making it work
		
Click to expand...

How is that arranged? Are a set number of tee times reserved for the roll-up?


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 9, 2014)

We currently have a sign up sheet for comps. We are looking to move to an online system next year. 
It has changed from a straight sign up sheet that went up at 6 o clock on a Thursday 10 days in advance of a comp. Unless you could get to the club you we lucky to get a decent time. You (allegedly) were only allowed to put your own name down, but this was rarely adhered to. Recently the time slots have been divided into 3 sections and they are pinned up on a Thursday, Friday and Saturday with the different time slots rotating between the 3 days. Awkward hey! Will look forward to the online booking system for comps!

For all other none competitions there are no tee reservations and you just turn up. You are allowed to start on either the 1st, 10th or 13th hole.... You rarely have to wait...


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Slightly confused now. If it does a draw, how do you guarantee what time you play. Honest Q as never used the system. What stops 1 person putting 4 names down and continually going for the 0900hrs slot every comp.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned it earlier, you book a time slot that covers 3 or 4 tee times and then there is a draw. 1 person can only book themself on comp day


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Crow said:



			How is that arranged? Are a set number of tee times reserved for the roll-up?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much, everyone knows that from 10-11 on a Saturday through the winter the sweep is on, if you don't want to play in it you should look at another time, it's not a clique and is very inclusive and great craic too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Pretty much, everyone knows that from 10-11 on a Saturday through the winter the sweep is on, if you don't want to play in it you should look at another time, it's not a clique and is very inclusive and great craic too
		
Click to expand...

Wha happens if someone books a tee time during 10-11 ?


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wha happens if someone books a tee time during 10-11 ?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, it's their perogative but no one does because the sweep is on.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Nothing, it's their perogative but no one does because the sweep is on.
		
Click to expand...

 Members get to know quite quickly how the system works. Just like at my Club without TBS. If it didn't work there would be plenty of complaints as some of our members are quite vocal.

I think that Clubs need to be very careful in change that upsets existing members. Easy for members to leave, and much more difficult to replace them in the current economic climate.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Members get to know quite quickly how the system works. Just like at my Club without TBS. If it didn't work there would be plenty of complaints as some of our members are quite vocal.

I think that Clubs need to be very careful in change that upsets existing members. Easy for members to leave, and much more difficult to replace them in the current economic climate.
		
Click to expand...

Very true and trying not to sound ageist, the only vocal members at our club were the older clientele who were terrified of the change, they soon warmed to it after the trial period.


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Pretty much, everyone knows that from 10-11 on a Saturday through the winter the sweep is on, if you don't want to play in it you should look at another time, it's not a clique and is very inclusive and great craic too
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, but I think we've been running too long as we are to introduce that now, maybe I'll mention it to a few and see what the response is..


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Pretty much, everyone knows that from 10-11 on a Saturday through the winter the sweep is on, if you don't want to play in it you should look at another time, it's not a clique and is very inclusive and great craic too
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, this tee booking things seems great, what if I book 10:30 for me and my mates, do I get lynched?


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Hmm, this tee booking things seems great, what if I book 10:30 for me and my mates, do I get lynched?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's your tee if you book it but members tend to avoid the sweep times, no lynching or bullying it just happens. If you are adamant that every week you want to play at that time it would make sense to play in the sweep.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			No, it's your tee if you book it but members tend to avoid the sweep times, no lynching or bullying it just happens. If you are adamant that every week you want to play at that time it would make sense to play in the sweep.
		
Click to expand...

so what your saying is if a club like RAGC doesn't have a booking system and a sweep goes out at the same time every week they are hogging the course and it's unfair to other members but if it is known that a certain group books the same tee times every week at a course using a TBS it's OK?


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			so what your saying is if a club like RAGC doesn't have a booking system and a sweep goes out at the same time every week they are hogging the course and it's unfair to other members but if it is known that a certain group books the same tee times every week at a course using a TBS it's OK?
		
Click to expand...

Who said anything about hogging the course? I for one don't buy into that argument as long as these sweeps/roll ups are inclusive. 

What is the difference with an organised sweep that has a secured tee time weekly to that of a championship qualifier when the tee is blocked off for most of the day?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			so what your saying is if a club like RAGC doesn't have a booking system and a sweep goes out at the same time every week they are hogging the course and it's unfair to other members but if it is known that a certain group books the same tee times every week at a course using a TBS it's OK?
		
Click to expand...

Standing regular tee times, whether booked on-line or not, should not be allowed in my opinion.  A golf club is for all members who should all abide by the same rules and have the same privileges.

The view of they can book in the middle of the regular "event" but no-one does because they know better etc is appalling


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Who said anything about hogging the course? I for one don't buy into that argument as long as these sweeps/roll ups are inclusive. 

What is the difference with an organised sweep that has a secured tee time weekly to that of a championship qualifier when the tee is blocked off for most of the day?
		
Click to expand...

Was me who said that, when I thought they blocked off the prime times and weren't fully inclusive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Who said anything about hogging the course? I for one don't buy into that argument as long as these sweeps/roll ups are inclusive. 

What is the difference with an organised sweep that has a secured tee time weekly to that of a championship qualifier when the tee is blocked off for most of the day?
		
Click to expand...

When we have comps the club has drawn comp times from 8.00-10.00 and our roll up (Or the Sunday version if the comps that day) don't go out as we're all playing in the comp so the problem is self fixing. If you don't want to play the competition then you're not playing between 8.00 and 10.00 unless you go off the 10th anyway


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Standing regular tee times, whether booked on-line or not, should not be allowed in my opinion.  A golf club is for all members who should all abide by the same rules and have the same privileges.

The view of they can book in the middle of the regular "event" but no-one does because they know better etc is appalling
		
Click to expand...

Our sweep doesn't get a block booking however 10 people book 10 slots when the tee times open, these 10 people mix their playing groups up every week and are happy to take anyone who wants to join and actively encourage the new breed in.

What is wrong with that?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Val said:



			Our sweep doesn't get a block booking however 10 people book 10 slots when the tee times open, these 10 people mix their playing groups up every week and are happy to take anyone who wants to join and actively encourage the new breed in.

What is wrong with that?
		
Click to expand...

It's block booking.  Not everyone wants to join in and are happy to play their own 1/2/3/4 ball


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			It's block booking.  Not everyone wants to join in and are happy to play their own 1/2/3/4 ball
		
Click to expand...

That's their choice, if they book in the middle they can go out, but no one does, I've as yet to hear any complaints at my club.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

the pole should have asked if you would prefer a tee booking system or a rock up play type club.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			the pole should have asked if you would prefer a tee booking system or a rock up play type club.
		
Click to expand...

 This is Liverpoolphil's thread and poll, so I think he can ask what he likes.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			This is Liverpoolphil's thread and poll, so I think he can ask what he likes.

Click to expand...

I'm sure LP can speak for himself.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			the pole should have asked if you would prefer a tee booking system or a rock up play type club.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise "poles" could speak ?

The poll asks the exact question I wanted it to ask.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't realise "poles" could speak ?

The poll asks the exact question I wanted it to ask.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really all you have? 

Pathetic, but not surprising.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I'm sure LP can speak for himself.
		
Click to expand...

 Now that is stating the blatantly obvious.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.
		
Click to expand...

I came from a club that had a "rock up and play" set up, to join one with a BRS system. It wasn't my reason for leaving, but now I've seen both systems in operation, I can say without doubt that I prefer the Tee booking system hands down.. That's not to say that everyone will, but I definitely do..

I play a few times per week, predominantly mid week and have a relatively short space of time in which to play. I work nights so I have to tee off after 10:30. But, I have to pick the kids up at 15:15.. Booking a tee time means that I know exactly when I'll be teeing off and what time I should be finishing..

I've also turned up on spec several times and just popped into the Pro shop, let him know I'll be teeing off ASAP and gone out. I know when the course is likely to be busy and I avoid those times.. Works really well for me...:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Is that really all you have? 

Pathetic, but not surprising.
		
Click to expand...

What I posted answered your post with as much detailed as was required

If you wanted the poll to say something else then you should have started your own poll


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.
		
Click to expand...

I voted yes and have been at clubs with no booking at was not happy. As mentioned earlier guy I played with today preferred BRS at ours compared to no booking at his old club. See BRS was rolled out in 2004 so would it be fair to say anyone playing for more than 10 years would have been at clubs with no tee booking.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.
		
Click to expand...

9 clubs with an old fashioned dinosauric mentality...:ears:
2 clubs with a modern, progressive attitude...:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			I voted yes and have been at clubs with no booking at was not happy. As mentioned earlier guy I played with today preferred BRS at ours compared to no booking at his old club. See BRS was rolled out in 2004 so would it be fair to say anyone playing for more than 10 years would have been at clubs with no tee booking.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, booking over the phone has been around for years prior to online internet based systems.



Hobbit said:



			9 clubs with an old fashioned dinosauric mentality...:ears:
2 clubs with a modern, progressive attitude...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising really, when is the 10th anniversary of electricity in Yorkshire?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not surprising really, when is the 10th anniversary of electricity in Yorkshire?  

Click to expand...

we've even got a trac-tor... sorry Gordon. Several large Jura has left me a little skittish and flippant


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I came from a club that had a "rock up and play" set up, to join one with a BRS system. It wasn't my reason for leaving, but now I've seen both systems in operation, I can say without doubt that I prefer the Tee booking system hands down.. That's not to say that everyone will, but I definitely do..

I play a few times per week, predominantly mid week and have a relatively short space of time in which to play. I work nights so I have to tee off after 10:30. But, I have to pick the kids up at 15:15.. Booking a tee time means that I know exactly when I'll be teeing off and what time I should be finishing..

I've also turned up on spec several times and just popped into the Pro shop, let him know I'll be teeing off ASAP and gone out. I know when the course is likely to be busy and I avoid those times.. Works really well for me...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same here, with 3 kids and dog its important to know where and when i'll be.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't realise "poles" could speak ?

The poll asks the exact question I wanted it to ask.
		
Click to expand...

Course they can but I dont understand a word of Polish.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.
		
Click to expand...

Said it already on the thread, we didn't have it at ours and my previous club also didn't have, miles better now with an online system than it was without it but our tip up and play system was horrible, ball in the chute and wait your turn, not good.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It would be interesting to know that out of all the people that voted in favour of a booking system, how many of them have been members of a club in the past that didn't have a booking system.

Maybe in a lot of cases they like it because they have never had it any other way? I remember loads of new courses opening up in the 90's advertising advance tee booking as a 'benefit'. They were all proprietary courses that were happy to fill unused times with fee paying visitors.
		
Click to expand...

I have experienced the rock up / ball in chute type course before moving to the BRS system, much prefer to know I have a time booked and when I'm teeing off rather than travel and hope for the best.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Several large Jura has left me a little skittish and flippant
		
Click to expand...

After the game of golf itself, one of our better gifts to the world


----------



## Toad (Dec 9, 2014)

My previous club did not have one but current one does. No real surprise that I prefer having one, like others I like to know what time I'll be teeing off at and the thought of turning up and waiting upto 40 mins to get out would drive me insane. 

I still get to meet different members every week as all of our comps are drawn, also none of this tee slot hogging happens that everyone seems concerned about. 

I can book tees 10 days in advance and they allow us to book larger parties through the office at any time should you want to hold a meet etc. 

We have close to 1200 playing members and I have never failed to get a time that suits me as yet, yes you have to book early if you want a morning slot on medal days but I don't have an issue with that as it's the same for everyone. 

I also play a lot during the week and need to know what time I will be finished and that's the main reason the online tee booking system works for me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 10, 2014)

Its also good to check when theres a quiet period if you want to go out for a practice knock.


----------



## delc (Dec 10, 2014)

At the moment it looks like 60 out of 62 voters who have a TBS are happy with it. I used to play at a club where you had to put a ball in a chute, and at busy periods you often had to hang around for over an hour before you could tee off. Now I just have to wake up when the online TBS opens, book my tee time for next week, and then roll over and go back to sleep. If you want a game today, there is nearly always an open slot somewhere, and our system includes a reserve waiting list, so you will be sent a text or email if anybody cancels their slot. Seems pretty ideal to me.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 10, 2014)

All the poll is showing is that the vast majority are happy with the system they have. That's fine, I personally don't want to book 1,2 or even 3 weeks in advance. Some do.

One thing nobody has mentioned yet is what happens when the weather is bad. Many times over the year I won't decide which day to play (Sat or Sun) until the Friday evening. If Sun is a horrible forecast and Sat looks good then I'll play Saturday, good luck if you've booked 2 weeks ago for Sunday.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			If Sun is a horrible forecast and Sat looks good then I'll play Saturday, good luck if you've booked 2 weeks ago for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately golf has to fit around the rest of my life.....so if the weather is bad then I stick on my wet weather gear or thermals and play.  No question.


----------



## delc (Dec 10, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			All the poll is showing is that the vast majority are happy with the system they have. That's fine, I personally don't want to book 1,2 or even 3 weeks in advance. Some do.

One thing nobody has mentioned yet is what happens when the weather is bad. Many times over the year I won't decide which day to play (Sat or Sun) until the Friday evening. If Sun is a horrible forecast and Sat looks good then I'll play Saturday, good luck if you've booked 2 weeks ago for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

If the weather really is awful, our members either don't turn up at all, or put on their waterproofs and go out anyway. The club management seems to be perfectly understanding about no-shows because of bad weather, with no sanctions being applied. I would personally cancel my booking at least a day ahead if the forecast looks really bad.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 10, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Unfortunately golf has to fit around the rest of my life.....so if the weather is bad then I stick on my wet weather gear or thermals and play.  No question.
		
Click to expand...

Golf fits round the rest of my life too, that's why I like not having to book. I normally play Saturday mornings but depending on what else is going on, sometimes I change to Sundays at the last minute. With no booking I know I can turn up and get a game. It works for me and it works for Mrs Has she knows that if she does need to arrange stuff for Saturday morning then she can knowing I can still play on Sunday. It works for me but that doesn't mean it works for everyone. There really is no right answer to this, everyone has a preference.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2014)

Our club has a system where you pick up the phone and book a tee time. As I have the club on speed dial I find it much quicker than the slow old Internet. Time for some of you to move with the times .

Personally I would not belong to the rock up and play course. Had a voucher for Torquay, phoned up and they wouldn't book a tee time and said just rock up and chuck your ball in the chute. Not willing to drive for an hour and a half and not know when I might play.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			There really is no right answer to this, everyone has a preference.
		
Click to expand...

Rearrange these words......... nail head the hit on the


----------



## delc (Dec 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf fits round the rest of my life too, that's why I like not having to book. I normally play Saturday mornings but depending on what else is going on, sometimes I change to Sundays at the last minute. *With no booking I know I can turn up and get a game.* It works for me and it works for Mrs Has she knows that if she does need to arrange stuff for Saturday morning then she can knowing I can still play on Sunday. It works for me but that doesn't mean it works for everyone. There really is no right answer to this, everyone has a preference.
		
Click to expand...

Your course is obviously less busy than ours, if that is the case!


----------



## Val (Dec 10, 2014)

It's worth remembering that even though there is a booking system, in my experience its rare on non comp days that you'll never get a time within the hour (that's at 2 clubs BTW so not just isolated to my home club) there is always times available throughout the day. Max time out to book is 7 days and I've never had to book that far in advance unless I was bringing guests to my course.


----------



## Val (Dec 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf fits round the rest of my life too, that's why I like not having to book. I normally play Saturday mornings but depending on what else is going on, sometimes I change to Sundays at the last minute. With no booking I know I can turn up and get a game. It works for me and it works for Mrs Has she knows that if she does need to arrange stuff for Saturday morning then she can knowing I can still play on Sunday. It works for me but that doesn't mean it works for everyone. There really is no right answer to this, everyone has a preference.
		
Click to expand...

Your absolutely bang on, there is no right or wrong and a good non booking system is often better than a poor online set up.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 10, 2014)

We have a tee booing system in place, and it is great when it is used, as you know you are getting a game.  The only time it isn't used is first thing on a saturday or a sunday morning.  Saturday mornings allow the swindles to rock up and go, using a ball chute, and then from 10am, it is bookings only, and sundays only give until 9am for the same reason.  In the whole, it works.  We tested using the TBS all the time, but it just wasn't functional to accomodate the swindles, where one week you could have 26 people, and the next have 15.  You were just wasting tee slots if you accomodated for the larger groups


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 10, 2014)

From my experience, the biggest issue with a booking system is 'panic booking' where every decent time gets snapped up immediately they come live. Often they get cancelled a few days later (or even on the day) by which time people have arranged to do something else instead so don't get a game at all. 

I'll stick to my turn up, have a coffee then go to the 1st tee approach


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll stick to my turn up said:



			+1 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User 105 (Dec 10, 2014)

We don't have one at Knebworth. Which is OK most of the time. Just rock up and go out. Works great for me during the summer if I can get out of work a bit early, can just grab my stuff, head up and go out.

Although weekend mornings can be a right pain, especially if there is a comp on. You can end up queuing on the tee for quite a while before you go out unless you get up the course at about 7am and get to the front of the queue.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 10, 2014)

delc said:



			Your course is obviously less busy than ours, if that is the case! 

Click to expand...

Why? I know people who play both days and I know if I turn up at a certain time I can play with them. Not having to book or commit means if I turn up I can play, if I don't I haven't let anyone down.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 10, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Rearrange these words......... nail head the hit on the
		
Click to expand...

I think I got it on the head first time thanks. It's only those too narrow minded who think they know what is best for everyone and every club that might see it differently. Personally, I'm happy with the way my club operates and equally happy that others feel the same about how theirs run.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 10, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			We have a tee *booing* system in place, and it is great when it is used, as you know you are getting a game.  The only time it isn't used is first thing on a saturday or a sunday morning.  Saturday mornings allow the swindles to rock up and go, using a ball chute, and then from 10am, it is bookings only, and sundays only give until 9am for the same reason.  In the whole, it works.  We tested using the TBS all the time, but it just wasn't functional to accomodate the swindles, where one week you could have 26 people, and the next have 15.  You were just wasting tee slots if you accomodated for the larger groups
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that put you off your tee shot?


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2014)

Given the distance from home & that I'm not currently a member then I need a booking system and the courses I play all have it, (mostly book by phone) 

I play mostly Saturday or Sunday mornings on resort courses that also have memberships & its only when the tourist peak season hits that I might struggle to get a tee time that suits


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 11, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Doesn't that put you off your tee shot? 

Click to expand...

Just seen that! Made me chuckle.  People may as well boo when they see my tee shots...


----------



## macca64 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't have one, think it's great, past clubs had them, wouldn't join another club with one


----------



## Val (Dec 11, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Don't have one, think it's great, past clubs had them, wouldn't join another club with one
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask what was so bad with it?


----------



## delc (Dec 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Can I ask what was so bad with it?
		
Click to expand...

It seems from the voting pattern that members of clubs with booking systems are happy with them, and members of clubs who do not have booking systems are also generally happy. Could be some degree of self selection taking place there!  :mmm:


----------



## macca64 (Dec 12, 2014)

Val said:



			Can I ask what was so bad with it?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't say it was bad, only didn't suit me, queuing up outside the pro shop at 6am for booking a tee time for a weekend slot 2 weeks in the future was a pain that's all.Now I can just roll up for a game anytime, check the club calender for society's and things spot on for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Wouldn't say it was bad, only didn't suit me, queuing up outside the pro shop at 6am for booking a tee time for a weekend slot 2 weeks in the future was a pain that's all.Now I can just roll up for a game anytime, check the club calender for society's and things spot on for me.
		
Click to expand...

Would it have been better if the booking could have been made online?


----------



## macca64 (Dec 12, 2014)

[SUB][/SUB]



bluewolf said:



			Would it have been better if the booking could have been made online?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but would still have to hover over the pc and book it, and with my pc skills prob booked a completely different time altogether, just suits me, like it doesn't suit others I suppose.this is hard bloody work on a kindle!!!  Laptop crashed, stupid laptop


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Possibly, but would still have to hover over the pc and book it, and with my pc skills prob booked a completely different time altogether, just suits me, like it doesn't suit others I suppose.this is hard bloody work on a kindle!!!  Laptop crashed, stupid laptop
		
Click to expand...

Lol.. Different strokes for different folks..

I still believe that the poll shows that people will adapt to whatever system is in place. The only thing that people fear is change.. True in all aspects of life I suppose...


----------



## hombre_paulo (Dec 13, 2014)

Happy either way, have a chute at my current club which is always empty unless you rock up at 8am. I`ve played at other with a booking system but it seemed to just be a guide, turned up numerous times to find a queue at the 1st with none of them booked in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2014)

hombre_paulo said:



			I`ve played at other with a booking system but it seemed to just be a guide, turned up numerous times to find a queue at the 1st with none of them booked in
		
Click to expand...

Not really working then as a booking system is it?


----------

